# WIKI Link not working..Help



## HowCo (Jul 28, 2005)

The link does not seem to be working for me in the Sticky: Documentation for ATITool by
W1zzard 

I get :
"Not Found
The requested URL /atitool/wiki was not found on this server.
Apache/2.0.54 (Fedora) Server at www.techpowerup.com Port 80"

Any ideas how to connect or another route?

Thanks


----------



## nimd4 (Dec 5, 2008)

Here's the Wiki on Friday, December 05, 2008.


----------

